
As cable companies lose customers, Missouri considers giving them a tax break - pgrote
https://www.stltoday.com/news/local/govt-and-politics/as-cable-companies-lose-customers-missouri-lawmakers-consider-giving-them/article_5e4d7fb4-ccd7-5c2a-8906-35c699468c1e.html
======
mfcl
Ok, so they currently pay taxes and streaming services don't (or not all of
them do). They are fighting this. Fair enough.

But that won't solve the problem. Everything cable offers is now offered by
the internet and even much more. It might just very slightly slow down the
decay. This is inevitable.

What's wrong with companies simply dying when they lose customers? What are we
trying to solve?

